# One thing I suck at



## Lucifer666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Today is a remarkable day, for I discovered yet another thing I suck at. I was fiddling around with the Photoshop vector tools and whatnot... then I added some strokes and fills... and suddenly:


Spoiler











Oh my god. It's freaking hideous. It's supposed to be some dude playing on his Nintendo 3DS, but it just looks really wrong. Well I don't know, I thought maybe because the actual drawing was horrible:


Spoiler










And I really suck at drawing... So today I thought: "Hmm, why not try the pen tool without a sketch to trace from since I suck at drawing?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah well, that didn't turn out to be ANY good, either.


Spoiler










I really suck at this... Any tips? Or is it a hopeless case?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

It depended what do u wanna draw in general also practice every day u see a pictures u like try to draw it thats what i did and it really helps trust me.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> It depended what do u wanna draw in general also practice every day u see a pictures u like try to draw it thats what i did and it really helps trust me.



Okay, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also decided I might collect people's sketches off the internet and turn them into fully colored images.
But I'll also follow your advice.. I do need to improve my drawing skills significantly.


----------



## kudaku (Jun 16, 2011)

Drawing or draftsmanship is the one of the areas that people do not improve with age.  Stuff like cognitive abilities or physical attributes tend to get stronger as we age (before going down for seniors) but drawing is something that does not improve without constant practice.  This is especially true because drawing requires conscious observation.  

Why do you need to improve your drawing? Are you in High school, planning to do something art related?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 21, 2011)

kudaku said:
			
		

> Drawing or draftsmanship is the one of the areas that people do not improve with age.  Stuff like cognitive abilities or physical attributes tend to get stronger as we age (before going down for seniors) but drawing is something that does not improve without constant practice.  This is especially true because drawing requires conscious observation.
> 
> Why do you need to improve your drawing? Are you in High school, planning to do something art related?



Nah, I'm going to my last year of mid-school and I need some talents. (I lack those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Just thought it'd be nice if I could impress anyone at all.
Looks like I'll have to keep trying.


----------

